# Rolle des Rückrufs



## Mahrius81 (31. Oktober 2008)

was passiert, wenn man sie ab Lv 40 benutzt, unberechenbar is eine nichtssagende Beschreibung im Tooltip *g*

noch ne Frage: ist es irgendwie möglich, dass man den Ruhestein an nen anderen Ort bindet, als die Rolle, so dass man zwei Zielorte zur Auswahl hat? 

mfg


----------



## Elishebat (31. Oktober 2008)

Mahrius81 schrieb:


> was passiert, wenn man sie ab Lv 40 benutzt, unberechenbar is eine nichtssagende Beschreibung im Tooltip *g*


Keine Ahnung. Hab noch keine benutzt.



> Noch ne Frage: ist es irgendwie möglich, dass man den Ruhestein an nen anderen Ort bindet, als die Rolle, so dass man zwei Zielorte zur Auswahl hat?


Leider nicht. Der Zielort ist an deinen Ruhestein gekoppelt.

MfG
Elishebat


----------



## Niak (31. Oktober 2008)

Mahrius81 schrieb:


> was passiert, wenn man sie ab Lv 40 benutzt, unberechenbar is eine nichtssagende Beschreibung im Tooltip *g*
> 
> mfg



Weiß ich zwar noch nicht, aber vermutlich kommt einfach nur ´ne Meldung, dass es nicht geht.


----------



## Kellon (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Rolle teleportiert dich trotzdem, nur nicht da hin, wo man hin will. Hab den Stein in Shat und die Rolle hat mit einmal nach UC und einmal nach Steinard geschickt.
Ist wohl eher nen Glücksspiel wo man rauskommt.


----------



## vickie (31. Oktober 2008)

Teit sich die Rolle und der Stein die gleiche Abklingzeit?
Wäre ja mal gut das zu wissen denn doof wäre es echt, wenn die dich ganz woanders hinschickt und du dann von daaus, wieder auf konvertionelle Wege zurück musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shahondinn (31. Oktober 2008)

Du kommst irgendwo am A... der Welt an, is random, 
habs schon paarmal gemacht weil ich wissen wollte wo ich rauskomme.

Vom Hinterland über Tanaris war alles dabei.

LG Shaho


----------



## Xergart (31. Oktober 2008)

die rolle hat 15 min und der stein 60 min cd und wenn du die rolle benutzt kanste sofort den stein danahc benutzen

für leute ab lvl. 40 gibt es ja einglück die rolle 2,ansonsten wäre ich wieder in irgendeinem kaff in azeroth gelandet obwohl ich nach shat wollte^^


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Dann können sich Schamanen ja mittlerweile alle 10 minuten porten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xergart (31. Oktober 2008)

jo,aber nur wenn sie maler sind ;-)


----------



## Mahrius81 (31. Oktober 2008)

coole Sache, danke für die Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alka1 (1. November 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dann können sich Schamanen ja mittlerweile alle 10 minuten porten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa und zusätzlich dazu gibts noch ne geringe Glyphe, die den CD von astraler Rückruf verringert... voll unnötig eigentlich. mit meinem schammi werde ich wohl nie eine Rolle des Rückrufs benutzen... ;D


----------



## MaexxDesign (1. November 2008)

Solche Aktionen können auch den Tod bringen.
Habe einmal eine Rolle benutzt und fand mich hoch oben in der Luft in den westlichen Pestländern wieder.
Bin natürlich an dem Sturz gestorben. ^^


----------



## Sarthek (3. November 2008)

kanns sein dass das irgendwie nich wirklich random is wo man rauskommt?

ich hab hier ma ne liste der häufigkeiten wo ich rauskomme (auf 10 mal anwenden hochgerechnet)

-4 Mal Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, auf den Feldern von Tarrens Mühle
-2 Mal Tanaris, Gadgetzan in dem Arena Ring
-2 Mal Donnerfels, irgendwo am Rand auf der obersten oder mittleren Ebene
-2 Mal Beutebucht, an sonem komischen Dingens

das sind die Orte an denen ich bis jetzt rausgekommen bin, wäre schön wenn jemand vielleicht ne umfassendere Liste hätte

MfG


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. November 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> kanns sein dass das irgendwie nich wirklich random is wo man rauskommt?
> 
> ich hab hier ma ne liste der häufigkeiten wo ich rauskomme (auf 10 mal anwenden hochgerechnet)
> 
> ...



Jo Tarrens Mühle ist ein begehrter Ort.
Beutebucht oben bei den Kanonen war ich auch schon.

naja is einerseits funny find ich ^^


----------



## Morphes (4. November 2008)

-0 Mal Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, auf den Feldern von Tarrens Mühle
-3 Mal Tanaris, Gadgetzan in dem Arena Ring
-4 Mal Donnerfels, irgendwo am Rand auf der obersten oder mittleren Ebene
-5 Mal Beutebucht, an dem Vorderteil eines Schiffes das aus dem Berg schaut 
-4 Mal CS/Wegekreuz
-5 Mal Steinard 
-4 Mal ganz weit oben in der Luft (Steinard Gebiet am Meerrand)
 Nicht ein einziges mal überlebt 

Ich glaube nicht das es so viele Punkte gibt wo man sich wiederfinden kann. Ich warte noch immer darauf das ich endlich in einer Allyhauptstadt lande.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. November 2008)

Jo das wäre mal nice... nach dem Motto jetzt fallen die Hordler schon vom Himmel...

xD


----------



## Precog (5. November 2008)

Vor UC in den Ruinen kann man auch landen


----------



## Wizzbeast (5. November 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dann können sich Schamanen ja mittlerweile alle 10 minuten porten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Alle 15 Minuten Rolle des Rückrufs, macht 4 mal pro Stunde, alle 15 Minuten Astraler Rückruf, macht nochmal 4 mal pro Stunde, und dann noch den guten alten Ruhestein, macht insgesamt 9 mal pro Stunde, als im Schnitt alle 6 Minuten und 40 Sekunden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja.mir ist langweilig das ich sowas ausrechne....

Es ist schließlich Mittwoch morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pflock (7. November 2008)

ich dachte auch immer, man kommt dahin wo der ruhestein ist, aber pustekuchen.....folgen immer überraschungen............... ich hoffe, dass es mich einmal ins ah der allis portet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coralsea (11. November 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen können auch den Tod bringen.
> Habe einmal eine Rolle benutzt und fand mich hoch oben in der Luft in den westlichen Pestländern wieder.
> Bin natürlich an dem Sturz gestorben. ^^



Dasselbe ist mir auch mal passiert, nur in den Sümpfen des Elends. Und nicht etwa in Steinard oder auch nur in der Nähe eines Friedhofs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin einfach irgendwo am Strand inmitten von Murlocs vom Himmel gefallen und schon war ich tot.. Ist aber trotzdem ne lustige Sache. xD


----------



## Hogwing (19. November 2008)

Ich finds ok, dass ab Level der Zufall mitspielt. Man geht ja eigentlich davon aus, dass einer ab Level 40 auch genügend Kohle hat, egal wohin zu fliegen. Ich hab die Rolle ein paar Mal so benutzt und fand es richtig gut, dass ich auch an Orten auskam, wo ich noch nicht war, da den Flugmeister ansprechen konnte, und das nächste Mal dann fliegen frei geschaltet hatte. Ist auf jeden Fall witzig. Schade finde ich, dass es keine bestimmten Rollen gibt, d.h. Rollen für bestimmte GEbiete, wo ich bewusst aussuchen kann, wohin ich möchte. Das wäre noch eine gute Ergänzung vielleicht bei den Pergamenten, dass man als Inschriftenkundler Pergamente herstellen könnte ähnlich wie die Verzauberer, dass Magier ihre Teleportgeschichten draufschrieben könnten, die man dann kaufen kann. DAs wäre noch eine feine Ergänzung und wäre schön für die Magier, ihre Fähigkeit dann auch neutral verkaufen zu können.


----------



## realLeuchtturm (20. November 2008)

Ich finde die Rolle des Rückrufs ebenfalls eine ziemlich lustige und eigentlich auch ganz praktische Sache. Ich bin bisher in Tanaris und in Goldshire rausgekommen. Und Goldshire war in sofern gut, da ich ohnehin in der Gegend noch Kräuterkunde skillen musste.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Sind die Dinger stapelbar und wenn ja wie weit aufeinander?


----------



## NetterOnkel (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein, sie stapeln sich nicht. Wenn du also mehrere davon erstellst haben sie alle die gleiche Abklingzeit.


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Mit stapeln meinte ich eigentlich im Inventar stapeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Dezember 2008)

ja die Rolle des Rückruf ist stabelbar im InventaR


----------



## Aganihm (28. November 2009)

Also ich muss sagen wenn ich durch die Forschung so eine Rolle für niedrig lvl bekomme benutze ich die immer.Ich find das lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut ich bin Mage und hab keine Probleme mich wieder nach Dalaran zurückzuporten.
Das mit Sümpfe des Elends in der Luft "landen" hatte ich letztens.....war etwas perpelex das ich in der luft gelandet bin....und prompt gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
....*hust*...hab als Mage natürlich keine Fähigkeit die mich vor Fallschaden bewahrt....*hust....


----------

